# Gaggia Classic pressure test



## jdenver (Jun 27, 2017)

After adjusting my OVP, is this about the right time (23 seconds) to reach 9 bar or should it reach pressure earlier. (the leaks don't happen when brewing)


----------



## Stu (Jan 3, 2018)

Seems a bit long to me. If you are getting leaks whilst testing, then you are not achieving a good seal and therefore your gauge reading cannot be trusted.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

If your portafilter and gauge are empty it takes some time to build up pressure, try a few shots one after another and see if it is similar or faster.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take out the basket, the water escapes through and around it . Fill the P/F first.


----------

